# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) تحديثات :  LG تبدأ بإصدار تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo الرسمي للهاتف LG V30

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بعد شهر تقريبًا على إطلاق البرنامج التجريبي لتحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo  الخاص بالهاتف LG V30، فقد بدأت شركة LG الآن عملية إصدار النسخة النهائية  من هذا التحديث. حاليا المستخدمين في كوريا الجنوبية بدأوا بالحصول على  تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo الرسمي على هواتف LG V30 الخاصة بهم.  التحديث  يبلغ حجمه 1412 ميغابايت، وهو متاح للتحميل على حد سواء عبر الهواء، وكذلك  من خلال برنامج LG Bridge، حتى تتمكن من تثبيته يدويًا إذا كنت تريد ذلك.  وبغنى عن القول، فهذا التحديث يتضمن جميع الأشياء الجديدة التي وضعتها شركة  جوجل في نظام الأندرويد Oreo. ووفقا لشركة LG، فهذا التحديث الجديد يجلب  معه أيضا بعض التحسينات ذات الصلة بـ LDAC. وللآسف، ليست هناك حاليا أية  معلومات حول متى بالضبط سيصل هذا التحديث إلى المناطق الرئيسية الأخرى، على  الرغم من أننا نتوقع حدوث ذلك في الأسابع القليلة المقبلة.  هذا  التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف الخاص بك، ولكن في حالة  إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا التحديث في المستقبل  القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك يدويا من خلال الذهاب  إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك إلى خيار حول الجهاز ”  About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات النظام ” System Updates  “. وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات  الانترنت المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما  بإستخدام شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن  إستنزاف بيانات الانترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن  تقوم بعمل نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات  الخاصة بك في حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث.

----------

